# Here's What Women Want



## AlphaMale74 (Oct 15, 2014)

https://www.t-nation.com/living/tip-heres-what-women-want#.WBP7z4J36vg.facebook

Hormones play a HUGE part in how men and women interact and respond to each other. The more knowledge you have about a woman's monthly cycle and your own hormone levels may help improve your relationship and avoid problems.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Just a load of garbage by a guy trying to sell his Testosterone supplements.

Women are bad, women can't be trusted, women will cheat when ovulating, you need to keep track of your woman blah blah blah, yeah we already know this. The RP threads taught us that, it's old news.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Hormonally retarded state? Oh lord, such a complimenting article!  

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Evo psyche meets psycho. And some fool calls it "science".

I can't even.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I always thought women wanted shoes and a chandelier to swing on while they get dressed!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Hormones were relatively easy, menopause not so much (I exaggerate, slightly).

ETA: nice boots @badsanta


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> Hormones were relatively easy, *menopause not so much* (I exaggerate, slightly).
> 
> ETA: nice boots @badsanta


For your wife. Was fairly straight forward here


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I suppose that cheating women and men can now safely blame and placate their cheating habits all on their high hormonal levels!

"Well! You see, your Honor, I saw that nice piece of trim and I just couldn't help myself anymore when my hormone levels suddenly went straight through the roof!"*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

MrsHolland said:


> For your wife. Was fairly straight forward here


It was an easy change for her too, like all the women in her family. But I struggled, hormones are very helpful for sex.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

OK, so after hiring a team of scientists and conducting a test on over 5000 female subjects to determine what it is exactly that women want, we found the answers!

BUT, when giving women what they really wanted our team of scientists were ridiculed, berated, and chastised for NOT LISTENING to any of the female subjects during testing. Many of the scientists performing the test were even slapped across the face. So here are the conclusions after delivering the results to over 100 focus groups for followup discussions:
*
WHAT WOMEN WANT*

They do not know!
We do not know!
But there seems to be some sincere merit in *simply listening to them*, even though the communications may be filled with misinformation regarding what it is they want!


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

badsanta said:


> OK, so after hiring a team of scientists and conducting a test on over 5000 female subjects to determine what it is exactly that women want, we found the answers!
> 
> BUT, when giving women what they really wanted our team of scientists were ridiculed, berated, and chastised for NOT LISTENING to any of the female subjects during testing. Many of the scientists performing the test were even slapped across the face. So here are the conclusions after delivering the results to over 100 focus groups for followup discussions:
> *
> ...


Is that Mr Aldi in that picture? Oh wait, that's another Irish man, but I know him from somewhere? Oh yes, it's James Joyce, he's a great listener! I often talk to him in the park. It's a one sided emotional affair.  




Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I'm so glad that I found this article... I understand myself _far_ more now that someone by the name of Chris Shugart has explained me to myself...


----------

